# Winch issue



## sammer4u (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a 2500 Warn winch. Lately when I hit the switch to get the winch to let out the cable or lower the plow it does not. I will put the machine in gear and hit the throttle to bump the machine forward and the winch then lets the plow down. It goes up just fine, just hesitates to go down. Any "shock:" or "bump" seems to jostle it enough to make it function. I have not investigated it as of yet, but where should i start? I thought maybe the switch is bad or has a bad connection. Of course the "bad" connection could be anywhere. Any thoughts on running a test to locate my issue? As mentioned it goes up fine, just not down and needs a shock to the system to activate it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Start by testing the switch. Chances are it's that or the solenoid. Check all the connections to make sure they are tight.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

sammer4u;1436711 said:


> I have a 2500 Warn winch. Lately when I hit the switch to get the winch to let out the cable or lower the plow it does not. I will put the machine in gear and hit the throttle to bump the machine forward and the winch then lets the plow down. It goes up just fine, just hesitates to go down. Any "shock:" or "bump" seems to jostle it enough to make it function. I have not investigated it as of yet, but where should i start? I thought maybe the switch is bad or has a bad connection. Of course the "bad" connection could be anywhere. Any thoughts on running a test to locate my issue? As mentioned it goes up fine, just not down and needs a shock to the system to activate it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Is your cable getting pinch on the roll


----------



## sammer4u (Dec 4, 2007)

I do not beleive the cable is getting pinched, but that is a thought.. I know it was wound up screwing a couple months ago and I thought I took care of that. Thanks for that tip I will check that out first. Also will look at switch if cable is clear and good.


----------

